# Gave lamb shot and immediate paralysis????? HELP



## RedBrush Farm (Mar 24, 2014)

I gave my lamb with the bloody stool a shot IM in the hind leg and immediately both back legs went out? Will he be ok???? What should I do..... Ive given animals shots many many times and never had this happen....


----------



## RedBrush Farm (Mar 24, 2014)

Update - called our vet and he said probebly hit minor nerve. give 24 hours and should be better. Sorry to always bothering you all. Just get worried about little ones when when they have such severe reactions.......
Thanks Everyone.....


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 24, 2014)

Don't worry about 'bothering' anyone here.  We're all here for the same reason - to learn from one another.  Sorry you're having to deal with this problem!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 24, 2014)

That would scare the be-Jesus out of me too!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 24, 2014)

frustratedearthmother said:


> Don't worry about 'bothering' anyone here.  We're all here for the same reason - to learn from one another.  Sorry you're having to deal with this problem!


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Mar 24, 2014)

Odds are you hit his sciatic nerve... Glad the vet thinks he should be ok.


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 24, 2014)

What frustratedearthmother said!  That would freak me out too, glad the vet thinks it should be ok.


----------



## RedBrush Farm (Mar 25, 2014)

Well, Its been almost 24 hours and he still has 0 use of his back legs. He is not eating as much as he was yesterday, but his belly feels full. He pooped brown sticky poo everywhere today and it smells bad, but not a "sick" kind of bad. No blood in it today. He finally urinated today as well. He is not continually blateing anymore. He is more or less content to lay in a laundry basket and sleep. He only got me up once last night to eat. I checked his temp and it was just a little over 102  which I assume is normal. Don't know what else I can do for him. Thanks for the support..... I am really bummed that the shot did that to him.......


----------



## elevan (Mar 25, 2014)

Try giving him some physical therapy by working his back legs for him.  I would also massage the area where you administered the shot.  If he's not walking or showing improvement tomorrow then call the vet back and see if maybe a steroid might be useful.  Best wishes!


----------



## RedBrush Farm (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you very much - I will try.... I have moved his legs around, but did not think to actually exercise them......


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 25, 2014)

and


----------



## bcnewe2 (Mar 25, 2014)

Just an FYI. I've been raising sheep for over 15 years and to this day I have never given a shot IM before.  I always give everything sub-Q.
Hope you guy recovers soon


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 25, 2014)

It may help to massage his tummy area until he starts moving around on his own. I'm thinking maybe this would help keep his bowels moving.


----------



## RedBrush Farm (Mar 26, 2014)

Well, I had to put him down today. I consulted two vets and they both told me that after 48 hours there was no chance of recovery. To make things worse, he was doing fine otherwise. The runny eye cleared. He was eating well, he was even doing fine with "bathroom duty".   I was told by a vet to give shots to my sheep IM?? Now from what I have been researching, almost everyone gives sub-Q. After talking to the vets, I found out that penicillin contains a numbing agent that stops the sting of the active ingredients. They thought that as small as a new born lamb is, if I hit a nerve the numbing agent could have caused permenant damage and could even have gotten to the siatic nerve. I feel just horrible that I caused this. He needed the shot and I thought I was being extra causious..... I have learned a lesson the HARD way. Thanks for helping everyone..... I can assure you I will not make this mistake again.....


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## RedBrush Farm (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks you, I'm sorry too. Sometimes the learning curve can be hard......


----------



## norseofcourse (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## elevan (Mar 26, 2014)

Man that sucks.  I'm sorry.


----------



## HeatherL (Mar 26, 2014)

So sorry....it's so hard and frustrating sometimes.  The best thing to do is to learn and pass on that knowledge.  I know this year has been FULL of learning for me.


----------



## RedBrush Farm (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks everyone -


----------



## alsea1 (Mar 26, 2014)

Sorry to hear the lamb did not get better.
Any treatment we do can have neg. side affects. We do the best we can.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 26, 2014)

sorry to hear this


----------



## babsbag (Mar 26, 2014)

bcnewe2 said:


> Just an FYI. I've been raising sheep for over 15 years and to this day I have never given a shot IM before.  I always give everything sub-Q.
> Hope you guy recovers soon



x2...except Lutalyse; That one had to go IM and I hated it. Scared me to death. I looked at a lot of pictures of how to do the shot before I got brave enough to do it.

I am really sorry about your lamb.


----------



## jodief100 (Mar 30, 2014)

I am so sorry.  I wish there was something else to be done.  Thank you for sharing your experience.  It helps all of us to learn.


----------



## bonbean01 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## promiseacres (Apr 25, 2014)

so sad.


----------



## Brynn (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that you had to go through this. I am in the learning curve for goats and have made a couple mistakes. It takes a place like backyard herds to be reassured and know it is ok. you did your best.


----------



## Queen Mum (May 7, 2014)

Wow, that is a drastic result from a shot.  I am so sorry that you had to go through that experience.


----------

